# bouncing check



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Knock on wood this is only the second bounced check issue I have ever had to deal with. First one was an HOA changing management companies, they paid the additional fees, re - issued a check all good. This last one is from an electrical contractor, who bounced a check and has been giving me the run around.....obviously service is suspended, there is a signed contract too. I have heard you can go to the police and file a report regarding bounced checks??? I there any truth to that? Anyone ever done that? What else can I do? Besides the phone calls, emails, and mailing out invoices with all the additional fees attached??? Any suggestions or personal experience would be greatly appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Around here you can take bad check to district justice. They will subpena the person to court. Now the crappy part is as long as the make payments, be it a dollar a week, no further action will be taken. They don't pay that is when sheriff starts to get involved.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

*send the cops,*

You will get a better response when the officer shows up requesting payment or having charges filed for bad checks. I screwed around with one customer for months based on promises to pay. Never paid the bill. Sent the cops with a copy of the check. He told them to settle up within a week or he would be back to file charges. I got paid.

Kimber is correct also. Unfortunately getting the sheriff involved also costs you more money.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

GL&M;1773985 said:


> You will get a better response when the officer shows up requesting payment or having charges filed for bad checks. I screwed around with one customer for months based on promises to pay. Never paid the bill. Sent the cops with a copy of the check. He told them to settle up within a week or he would be back to file charges. I got paid.
> 
> Kimber is correct also. Unfortunately getting the sheriff involved also costs you more money.


Well all my bad checks do come from renters. DJ and sheriff are a necessary part to be able to evict if needed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kimber750;1773949 said:


> Around here you can take bad check to district justice. They will subpena the person to court. Now the crappy part is as long as the make payments, be it a dollar a week, no further action will be taken. They don't pay that is when sheriff starts to get involved.


bounce check is a lot different then not paying and getting a judgement.Bounced checks are fraud and courts do go for that. When they hear up to yr in jail they find the wallet fast!


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

So basically I should just go the the police department, bring the check? Do I go to the city that my business is located in or the city of the property? Sorry about all the questions, I really appreciate all of the input!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Only had one this year but they said will issue me another check +the fees I haven't seen its been a week
Work for the food place since it came here in the 80s this was the first time


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

First Responder;1773906 said:


> Knock on wood this is only the second bounced check issue I have ever had to deal with. First one was an HOA changing management companies, they paid the additional fees, re - issued a check all good. This last one is from an electrical contractor, who bounced a check and has been giving me the run around.....obviously service is suspended, there is a signed contract too. I have heard you can go to the police and file a report regarding bounced checks??? I there any truth to that? Anyone ever done that? What else can I do? Besides the phone calls, emails, and mailing out invoices with all the additional fees attached??? Any suggestions or personal experience would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you!


Find where they are and knock on the door.

I've done this plenty of times!


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Antlerart06;1774036 said:


> Only had one this year but they said will issue me another check +the fees I haven't seen its been a week
> Work for the food place since it came here in the 80s this was the first time


I think sometimes it just an over sight in most cases, but my customer is definitely avoiding and his employees keep giving me the run around!!! Btw...thanks for all you help with the atv info a while back!


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1774061 said:


> Find where they are and knock on the door.
> 
> I've done this plenty of times!


Believe me I have been pondering that. I definitely do that with my residential customers....lol....I remember one time I followed them to the atm machine! Just unsure about commercial customers, as I am sure I won't get past the reception area.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

First Responder;1774119 said:


> Believe me I have been pondering that. I definitely do that with my residential customers....lol....I remember one time I followed them to the atm machine! Just unsure about commercial customers, as I am sure I won't get past the reception area.


Can't hear to try

If it's a customer you don't care about make a scene. If it is one you care about ask to speak directly with him.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1774122 said:


> Can't hear to try
> 
> If it's a customer you don't care about make a scene. If it is one you care about ask to speak directly with him.


Lol.....I can see it now...."get the crazy chick some $". No way, once I get my $, I am done with this guy. In fact I call the city every snow fall to complain about the city walks not being cleared, no sure if they are getting tickets, but it make me feel better....and that's all that matters!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

First Responder;1774012 said:


> So basically I should just go the the police department, bring the check? Do I go to the city that my business is located in or the city of the property? Sorry about all the questions, I really appreciate all of the input!


Go to the sheriff department.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

We go to Prosecutors office with checks....they will prosecute them, then you can sue them in small claims if need be, since the check is your evidence. Don't let anyone take that check from you though, unless you get cash.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Try this first.... When someone issues a check, let's say 1000.00 dollars, and it doesn't have sufficient funds but more than likely they have money in their account. How much is the question??? You can re issue and take the bounce check to the bank twice....lets say you have someone call and ask if a 900.00 check would clear... And the bank says yes.... What do you do... Walked into the bank deposited a 100.00 into their account and then cash their check for the 1000.00... You do the math... So depending on the amount and your bank .... This can work....and has worked.... Hope it help


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CHCSnowman;1774159 said:


> We go to Prosecutors office with checks....they will prosecute them, then you can sue them in small claims if need be, since the check is your evidence. Don't let anyone take that check from you though, unless you get cash.


For me it is where the rental property is located. Should be the same as where the service was giving.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Urdum2;1774163 said:


> Try this first.... When someone issues a check, let's say 1000.00 dollars, and it doesn't have sufficient funds but more than likely they have money in their account. How much is the question??? You can re issue and take the bounce check to the bank twice....lets say you have someone call and ask if a 900.00 check would clear... And the bank says yes.... What do you do... Walked into the bank deposited a 100.00 into their account and then cash their check for the 1000.00... You do the math... So depending on the amount and your bank .... This can work....and has worked.... Hope it help


You can come put some money in my account if you want. payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Urdum2;1774163 said:


> Try this first.... When someone issues a check, let's say 1000.00 dollars, and it doesn't have sufficient funds but more than likely they have money in their account. How much is the question??? You can re issue and take the bounce check to the bank twice....lets say you have someone call and ask if a 900.00 check would clear... And the bank says yes.... What do you do... Walked into the bank deposited a 100.00 into their account and then cash their check for the 1000.00... You do the math... So depending on the amount and your bank .... This can work....and has worked.... Hope it help


I'm confused.

Why would I deposit $100 into their account? I'm still short $100.

Maybe I don't get it.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Guess you can give that lawyer, a hundred or pay for sheriff to serve, or gas money running back and forth, but all I know is I am not out 1000.00 only a 100.....I only have to hound them for the hundred I deposited into their account....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure going to the sheriff's office costs anything. And fees\costs can be recovered in small claims court. 

Going to the bank does not cost anything in gas?


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Everything costs....can cost you, time, money, stress.... How would you know if maybe their business isn't going bankrupt ...then you'll just be one person in a long line trying to collect your services for cash they don't have...everything has value it seems today except humans....a lot of times people are only a few dollars short in their account..so amount varies....say they were only a 20 short of that thousand??? if you write me a check before I leave your place of business. call bank, verify the amount and if check will clear, go to bank and cash....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Around here sheriff fees vary. It costs me about $150 for sheriff to post eviction notice and come back ten days later when it is time to boot the tenant out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750;1774322 said:


> Around here sheriff fees vary. It costs me about $150 for sheriff to post eviction notice and come back ten days later when it is time to boot the tenant out.


OK, but what about fraud, as in a bounced check? Isn't that what taxes are for?

I honestly don't know. I've had 2 bounced checks that were both righted before I had to go that far.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1774349 said:


> OK, but what about fraud, as in a bounced check? Isn't that what taxes are for?
> 
> I honestly don't know. I've had 2 bounced checks that were both righted before I had to go that far.


For bounced checks I just take to District Justice, $26 fee. They call them into court to try and explain. They either pay right then, check amount plus fee or have to set up payment. Miss a payment and bench warrant is issued. Also gives me the ability to send sheriff after assets if need be. This is my method because I already have a judgement against them to make eviction proceeding go easier if it comes to that.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

In the meantime I would take the check to there bank everyday(If its close by) and ask for a cashiers check. If its in your personal name just ask to cash it. If its made out to a company name they wont let you just cash it. It might cost $8 or $10 but who cares at this point.
Just don't run it thru your bank anymore to long of time delay!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1774175 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Why would I deposit $100 into their account? I'm still short $100.
> 
> Maybe I don't get it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:I told my nephew to have his aunt explain the new math.

Here's a 10% discount for not paying up. See you next month!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;1775310 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:I told my nephew to have his aunt explain the new math.
> 
> Here's a 10% discount for not paying up. See you next month!


Duh, what was I thinking? Thumbs Up


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your input! I will keep you posted on how this goes.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you auntie for explaining in a simpler, but refined way.... I knew I could of said in one sentence ...


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

First Responder;1774012 said:


> So basically I should just go the the police department, bring the check? Do I go to the city that my business is located in or the city of the property? Sorry about all the questions, I really appreciate all of the input!


I went to the police in the town where the service was performed.

You can go to the DJ and file suit yourself, but that will cost you money from the start. The cops show up for free and they will file the fraud or theft of services charges if they don't pay as long as your sign a complaint.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone with advice & sharing personal experiences regarding this matter. I called explained to the receptionist that I will be forced to turn this matter to the police department, 10 mins later I get a call from owner who hand delivered to me.....lol.....As soon as he caught wind of "police,fraud,felony" my $ appears! Imagine that, Hmm he must be doing other things he shouldn't. ...


----------



## javaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

kimber750;1774370 said:


> For bounced checks I just take to District Justice, $26 fee. They call them into court to try and explain. They either pay right then, check amount plus fee or have to set up payment. Miss a payment and bench warrant is issued. Also gives me the ability to send sheriff after assets if need be. This is my method because I already have a judgement against them to make eviction proceeding go easier if it comes to that.


How does this work? The DJ sues the person who wrote the bad check and you get a restitution judgement?


----------



## javaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

javaboy;1777921 said:


> How does this work? The DJ sues the person who wrote the bad check and you get a restitution judgement?


I looked into this and find it interesting. It seems to be a PA thing.

And the money paid is restitution.

http://www.lackawannada.com/badchecks.html


----------

